# Best place to buy used RVs?



## Jens Theissen (7 mo ago)

Where in the USA is the best place to go buy used RVs ?
My wife and Ime are going to buy one soon and we are willing to drive just about anywhere in the country to buy it, hook up and go from there.
I've heard of massive used RVs for sale in places like Phoenix and Tucson?
Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## wparker (Sep 2, 2014)

Most RV are manufactured in the Midwest. When we first started looking 10yrs ago states like Indiana, Ohio, Illinois etc always seemed to have the best prices.


----------



## Jerry713 (Nov 6, 2019)

Jens Theissen said:


> Where in the USA is the best place to go buy used RVs?
> My wife and Ime are going to buy one soon and we are willing to drive just about anywhere in the country to buy it, hook up and go from there.
> I've heard of massive RV/Trailer sales in places like Phoenix and Tucson?
> Thanks for any suggestions.


When you buy a used RV the most important thing in my opinion shouldn’t be the price it should the one with the shortest list of issues. A personal thorough walkthrough is a must before inking a deal. I wouldn’t ever buy a used RV before a thorough inspection. Warranty isn’t a factor since RV manufacturers only give a warranty to the original owner unless the dealer you buy from offers a warranty or you buy a warranty through the dealer in that case you probably want to have that dealer to be pretty close so it’s not a hassle to have warranty work done.

If cheapest is what you’re looking for buy from an individual not a dealer.


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie (Dec 30, 2004)

I drove to Buda, TX. There are several RV dealers in one location. Very competitive. I saved $5000 in BUDA vs Terry Vaughn in Alvin for the exact same trailer.
I'm sure they are just as competitive in the used RV market.


----------



## rglide09 (Mar 21, 2012)

PPL in Houston is the place for used, it’s all they handle. No pressure sales. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## KenLamain (May 11, 2021)

We help with RV loans as well. Does not matter to us if you buy from a dealer or private seller. We also
have relationships with a couple national and reputable service contract companies. They are not tied to a dealership so work can be done anywhere.
We also help with payoffs, lien placement and state work
Let us know how we can help.
Thank you,
Ken

.


----------



## RANCH (Apr 6, 2021)

Following


----------



## Davidsel47 (Apr 10, 2019)

RANCH said:


> Following


Me too!!


----------



## RANCH (Apr 6, 2021)

I have a fema trailer at the deer lease I'm going to sell for $4,500 it's solid and a great deer lease trailer but kids are getting bigger and need something with a little more room soooo I'm 👀


----------



## dshep (Nov 9, 2018)

Say, I bought two RV's from these guys. Family owned and operated and have great prices on new units. I bought a Keystone Couger bumper pull for myself and I LOVE IT. T & S RV & Sport in Bryan Tx, Keith Foust ( 979 ) 599-4999 , tell him Don Sheppard referred ya for a good deal. Good Luck


----------



## budwylie950 (9 d ago)

Jens Theissen said:


> Where in the USA is the best place to go buy used RVs ?
> My wife and Ime are going to buy one soon and we are willing to drive just about anywhere in the country to buy it, hook up and go from there.
> I've heard of massive used RVs for sale in places like Phoenix and Tucson?
> Thanks for any suggestions.


Jens


Jens Theissen said:


> Where in the USA is the best place to go buy used RVs ?
> My wife and Ime are going to buy one soon and we are willing to drive just about anywhere in the country to buy it, hook up and go from there.
> I've heard of massive used RVs for sale in places like Phoenix and Tucson?
> Thanks for any suggestions.


Jens:I have a 2017 Tiffin Allegro Bus with 25000 mi for sale. Call 281 2501284 in Houston area if interested.


----------



## Mid-Coast Bay Charters (Aug 20, 2013)

If your looking for a Fifth Wheel, I can hook you up Truck and all.

*2021 Gran Design GK3540 S-Class/2021 Ford F250 King Ranch 4x4 Crew Cab Short *
Link to Specs: Solitude 3540GK / 3540GK-R
This floor plan has lots of room in the bath and bedroom. Has a sliding door direct from the bed and also from hallway into the bathroom. Trailer has an upgraded mattress King bed. And has MORryde CRE3000 Suspension. The dinning table has been removed for a computer desk facing out the window. (Original table is available) This package comes with many upgrades and included accessories. The only reason for selling is due to house flooding from ruptured hot water heater. Need the funds to do repairs. More pictures on request. Will sell the trailer without truck, but not truck until trailer is sold. *Trailer $77,800 Truck $84,900 *
Located in the Houston area. Contact Mike 979-292-4093 [email protected]
*Upgrades Include*:
Slidout Toppers
Victron 3000 Watt Multi Plus II
Victron Smart Solar Controller MPPT 150/100
Victron Smart Solar Controller MPPT 100/30
Victron 60 Amp DC-DC Charger
1500 Watts of Solar Panels
500 Amp Bluetooth Shunt
Victron Lynx Distributor 1000
(2) Micro-Air Easy Start
(2) 300 AH Enduro Batteries
Mattress: Brooklyn Bedding Cardenas (11)
MORryde 48” x 90” Sliding Cargo Tray
MORryde Door Handle and Handrail
Level Mate Pro
MORryde Easy Reel Cord Spooler

*Included Accessories:*
Garmin RV 770 Dedicated GPS
TST 507 Tire Monitoring System with Flow Thru Sensors
Southwire Surge guard 50-AMP 120/204-Volt
Furrion Vision S Wireless RV Observation Camera System w/ Side Marker Light Cameras - 7" Screen
Camco Leveling Blocks
CircleCord UL Listed *50* *Amp* 40 Feet RV/EV Extension Cord,

*For Sale 2021 Ford F250 King Ranch 4x4 Crew Cab Short Bed 32000 Miles
Upgrades Include*:
Titan 55 Gallon Fuel Tank
Air Lift Air Bags & Compressor with Remote
Bakflip Bed Cover


----------

